# PhotonVPS(Psychz) recommended by Anyone?



## Vega (May 30, 2015)

Hey there,

I am looking at a possible VPS from PhotonVPS with their management. I like the price and what they offer with it and what not. I was recommended them on WHT and they are quite active there which is reassuring, I suppose.


However I pulled up a lot of mixed things...On one scale, Shopperverified has quite a few 1000s review positively about them and there are some decent reviews on WHT. On the other end,there are a LOT Of horrible reviews about them as well.

I do like the fact that they do own their own datacenter as there is no need for an in between but I am not sure if they are a good move or not.


Right now we are with A small orange with one of their cloud VPS(it was meant to serve as a stop gap and not be permanent) and I am just looking at possible alternatives to ASO should I decide to leave and Photonvps(Psychz) is one of them.


----------



## Vega (Jun 11, 2015)

No responses


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 11, 2015)

Well...  I've had VPSes within their datacenters,but I've never directly had services with PhotonVPS.

I was in their LA Location (because they have two different locations) and their network was pretty decent while I was there.  I'm not too sure about the hardware so who knows.  

Good luck.


----------



## Vega (Jun 11, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Well...  I've had VPSes within their datacenters,but I've never directly had services with PhotonVPS.
> 
> I was in their LA Location (because they have two different locations) and their network was pretty decent while I was there.  I'm not too sure about the hardware so who knows.
> 
> Good luck.


pretty decent? Could you elaborate and how long ago was this if you don't kind me asking


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 11, 2015)

Vega said:


> pretty decent? Could you elaborate and how long ago was this if you don't kind me asking


3 to 4 months ago.  

By Pretty Decent I mean the network was on par in terms of performance in comparison to other DCs in that location.  

However taking my word as "real use" isn't going to be too helpful since I didn't go direct with PhotonVPS.  

Oh also by the way, most people don't respond to posts they're not to familiar with.  Therefore you're not being ignored so much as people around here haven't tried their services (the amount of thread views shows people are seeing/reading it).


----------



## Nyr (Jun 12, 2015)

I had services with them like 4 years ago. Network was not good back then, but could have improved now.

Overall, service was ok for the price and they also had a pretty liberal abuse policy, not sure if it's still the case.

In LA, I would probably go with other ISP for production, but the quality/cost relation was kinda fine.


----------



## Vega (Jun 19, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> 3 to 4 months ago.
> 
> By Pretty Decent I mean the network was on par in terms of performance in comparison to other DCs in that location.
> 
> ...


Just saw this reply, thanks for the heads up. And yeah that makes sense about the lack of replies 



Nyr said:


> I had services with them like 4 years ago. Network was not good back then, but could have improved now.
> 
> Overall, service was ok for the price and they also had a pretty liberal abuse policy, not sure if it's still the case.
> 
> In LA, I would probably go with other ISP for production, but the quality/cost relation was kinda fine.


Thanks for the feedback. I had spoken with them awhile back and they had said they cleaned up their network and what not. I am only going off what they told me so idk if it is true or not.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah good luck if you do decide to go with them.  I believe one of their representatives frequent the forum every once in a while to drop an offer, feel free to send him a PM or something.  

I know Iniz has moved their LA location to Psychz and currently really enjoy it.  So who knows?


----------



## Vega (Jun 19, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Yeah good luck if you do decide to go with them.  I believe one of their representatives frequent the forum every once in a while to drop an offer, feel free to send him a PM or something.
> 
> I know Iniz has moved their LA location to Psychz and currently really enjoy it.  So who knows?


Had to google who Iniz was 
I think my main concern was simply because of the issues I read in Psychz past with spam, abuse, etc etc some documented here(Sort of reminiscent of some stuff similar to CC and what not) so I was like ehh 

But well known hosts such as Wiredtree and HostDime failed me so I figured i'd try something new...I'll probably start a thread as well looking for suggestions.


----------

